
5 Non-Technical Skills Any Great Software Developer Needs - crufo
https://andela.com/blog/5-non-technical-skills-any-great-software-developer-needs
======
zer00eyz
There are two big items missing from this list

Empathy and understanding of users: If you don't know who your building for,
and how they will use your app, you have no way of knowing if your doing the
right thing or wasting time.

An understanding of business and accounting: Working for a startup and don't
know what a cap table is. Does your businesses numbers make sense? Are your
efforts going to capex and is it appropriate.

Some of these things can be forgiven of a Jr. engineer. By the time your a
lead, you should have a solid grasp on both of them.

~~~
crufo
Thanks. Great points and agree 100%, especially on empathy and understanding
of end users. We'll add that to the next version.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, these are great. But, I would add ability to promote your talents without
being blunt. If you don't no one else will. If by chance someone else does it,
it's not towards your advantage but theirs.

Also, don't fall into the stereotypical lone/geeky programmer. If you can't
interact with people then it's very hard to write great software.

